# Have you heard of this?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://dollarcollapse.com/articles/is-a-debt-jubilee-the-next-big-meme/


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've heard of it but I would not count on debt forgiveness by accumulating more debt!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

It does seem like there must be a way to cancel all debt then reset...too complicated for me to figure out tho....it would help us avoid a collapse!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great idea! No one needs to repay what they owe ... no paychecks ... no utlity payments ... no food suppliers ... Of course everyone will keep working for free and stores will continue to keep their doors open even though the trucks did not deliver ...

See the problem? NO PAY? ... NO WORK!

Its called chaos! And it aint gonna happen.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

money for nothing...






... and chicks for free. :rofl:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The actual wealth is in the real estate , and other assets morgaged by the banks. Why would they give that up in troubled times for free paper.

When the currency collapses they will have all the assets currently held as collateral.

This is the end game and they will control every thing as fudel Lords.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We should remember that the "Year of the Jubilee" was outlined in the Bible (Leviticus) but was also planned out in advance with the specific caution that debts accrued in the latter years be done with forgiveness in mind. In other words if the Jubilee was happening in five years all loans were written up to be paid off within that five years. Imagine what that would do to borrowing if you wanted a big money item like a house?

It was actually a great concept for resetting the scales but we do not see it ever being practiced/observed in the Bible or historically. Wonder why?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Because he who has the gold, makes the rules?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> We should remember that the "Year of the Jubilee" was outlined in the Bible (Leviticus) but was also planned out in advance with the specific caution that debts accrued in the latter years be done with forgiveness in mind. In other words if the Jubilee was happening in five years all loans were written up to be paid off within that five years. Imagine what that would do to borrowing if you wanted a big money item like a house?
> 
> It was actually a great concept for resetting the scales but we do not see it ever being practiced/observed in the Bible or historically. Wonder why?


Land wasn't permanently sold in ancient Israel.

(Lev 25:23 NIV) "'The land must not be sold permanently, because the land is mine and you are but aliens and my tenants.

It's not practical for permanently selling property.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Does this mean I wont have to pay my student loans?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Does this mean I wont have to pay my student loans?


Nope, you will still have to pay.... Think of student loans as the same as the IRS....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wonder how much Mexico would give us for California?


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I wonder how much Mexico would give us for California?


Why buy the cow when you're getting the milk for free?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you want a practical answer look at Greece. They currently have accumulated so much debt through the welfare and socialist system they have that their bonds are worth nothing. They are not producers but rather consumers. If they default in their loans then they are in effect cut off from the rest of the world. Their money is worthless and their banks fail. 

In the USA we stopped being producers a long time ago. We only recently have started to make socks again in this country. Izod is making socks in the US. We are dependent on foreign oil. Consumer goods like jeans are no longer produced in US. Find a US made watch. 

Consider this Apple is made in China. Buy a pair of shoes made in the US. New Balance makes some tennis shoes here. It is sad but the debt does not go away. 

Also consider that agencies like the IRS have backup facilities under ground in case of all out war (Armageddon) so that when the air clears they can collect your taxes. 

Look for foreign interests to come in to "help" us but not plan to leave if we fail. China, Mexico, Europe all would have interests in certain areas. China in Alaska, Hawaii, and the west coast. Mexico in all the border states from S CA to Texas. Texas would be a tough one for them once they got as far north as Austin. 

When the system fails it will not be pretty. GB


----------

